# CLA - Conjugated Linoleic acid.



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

CLA - Conjugated Linoleic acid. 
Is this the secret of weight management? 

The discovery of conjugated linoleic acid (CLA) caused a scientific sensation some years ago. This fatty acid found in red meat and cheese showed strong anti-cancer properties, was particularly effective in inhibiting breast and prostate tumors, as well as colorectal, stomach, and skin cancer, including melanoma. Scientists found CLA to be more strongly anti-carcinogenic than other fatty acids. What made CLA especially unique is that even low concentrations significantly inhibited cancer cell growth. 

CLA supplementation was also shown to improve the lean mass to body fat ratio, decreasing fat deposition, especially on the abdomen, and enhancing muscle growth. To achieve this, CLA reduces body fat is by enhancing insulin sensitivity so that fatty acids and glucose can pass through muscle cell membranes and away from fat tissue. This results in an improved muscle to fat ratio. Compelling evidence indicates that CLA can promote youthful metabolic function and reduce body fat. The unique mechanisms by which this fatty acid protects against disease makes it an important addition to any supplement program. 

Compared to the previous generations, Americans are deficient in CLA, because changes in cattle-feeding practices have decreased CLA content in meat and milk. For optimal CLA production, cows need to graze on grass rather than be artificially fattened in feed lots. The meat of grass-fed cows contains up to four times as much CLA. Todays dairy products have only about one third of the CLA content they used to have before 1960. 

One big reason for the current obesity epidemic in America could be CLA deficiency. Several animal studies showed that adding CLA to the diet resulted in leaner, more muscular bodies. One 1996 study, for instance, showed as much as 58% lower body fat in CLA-supplemented mice. 

CLA is the component of red meat that has been shown to prevent cancer. The FDA has published research attesting to the anti-cancer properties of CLA. CLA is used by body builders to drive glucose into muscle cells to produce anabolic effects. Dieters use this same sugar burning mechanism to prevent serum glucose from turning into body fat. The new CLA oil is about 50% stronger in the cis-9, trans- 11, isomer (which scientists consider the most active isomer). 

CLA also has antioxidant properties, and has been shown to prevent muscle wasting (an anti-catabolic effect). 

CLA is chemically related to linoleic acid, but appears to have opposite effects in certain important areas. For instance, linoleic acid stimulates fat formation (lipogenesis) in adipose tissue, while CLA inhibits fat formation; linoleic acid tends to promote tumor growth, while CLA is an excellent inhibitor of tumor growth; linoleic acid makes cholesterol more susceptible to oxidation, while CLA makes cholesterol more stable. 

One of the greatest problems with the Western diet during the last fifty years has been excessive consumption of linoleic acid, due to the introduction of margarine, seed oils such as corn oil and safflower oil, and the modern artificial feeding methods of cattle that have raised the linoleic acid content of meat. At the same time, the consumption of beneficial fatty acids such as omega-3 fats (fish, flax, perilla) and CLA has gone down. Because of the enormous impact that fatty acids have on our physiology, an excess of linoleic acid combined with a deficiency of CLA could have far-reaching effects on health and longevity. 

Current research findings about CLA. 
(For greater detail on these studies, click here.) CLA reduces body fat in mice by up to 88% 


CLA improves insulin sensitivity 


CLA inhibits the growth of prostate cancer while linoleic acid promotes it 


CLA supplementation helps prevent the initiation, promotion and 
metastasis of breast cancer 


Immune-enhancing effects of CLA 


Anti-Atherogenic effects of CLA 


CLA lowers cholesterol and triglycerides, helps keep arteries clean 


Possible anti-osteoporosis effects of CLA 


The Safety of CLA 


Human studies on CLA 

CONCLUSIONS 
Most people obtain their essential omega-3 fatty acids from flax, fish or perilla oils. CLA appears to be in a class by itself as far as its unique mechanism of disease prevention and body fat reduction. A deficiency of CLA in the diet may be a major factor in causing Americans to gain so many fat pounds. CLA is a potent antioxidant, but appears to prevent cancer via other mechanisms of action. A particularly rich source of CLA is melted cheddar cheese, yet most consumers prefer to obtain this fatty acid from low-cost CLA supplements that provide the exact isomers that have shown the greatest levels of protection against disease and obesity. 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Conjugated linoleic acid (CLA) is a potent antioxidant, anti- carcinogen, and anti-catabolite, as well as a powerful immune system enhancer. The effect of CLA in preventing cancer is very specific. CLA is more powerful than any other fatty acid in modulating tumor development. CLA reduces or stops the negative effects of catabolism. 

Supplement Facts _ CLA/Lipaen 
(from Life Extension Foundation) 
Serving size 1 softgel capsule (1485 mg) 
Servings per container: approximately 20 to 40 


Ingredients: Amount per capsule 
Conjugated Linoleic acid 1000 mg 
Tenox antioxidant 1 mg 


this is from http://www.health-n-energy.com/cla.htm 



Current Research on 
CLA or Lipaen (Conjugated Linoleic acid) 




These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). 
This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. 

www.health-n-energy.com 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Research on CLA (conjugated linoleic acid) has shown it to be a highly effective supplement to aid the conversion of fat to lean muscle mass in animal studies and is used extensively by body builders and weight loss professionals. 

Welcome to Health-n-Energy. You will find sufficient information on this page about the product to allow you to take an informed decision on ordering it. 
But we have far more to offer: more fine products and much more general and specific information on your health - how to enhance it and how to take control of it. Please feel free to browse awhile using our Index in the left border, and bookmark Health-n-Energy for future use. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Current research findings about CLA. 

CLA reduces body fat in mice by up to 88% 
A recent study at the Louisiana State University confirmed that feeding male mice a CLA-enriched diet for six weeks resulted in 43% to 88% lower body fat, especially in regard to abdominal fat. 
In another study, performed at the University of Wisconsin-Madison, mice supplemented with only .5% of CLA showed up to 60% lower body fat and up to 14% increased lean body mass compared to controls. The researchers discovered that CLA-fed animals showed greater activity of enzymes involved in the delivery of fatty acids to the muscle cells and the utilization of fat for energy, while the enzymes facilitating fat deposition were inhibited. 

CLA improves insulin sensitivity 
A study using diabetic rats indicates that part of CLAs effectiveness in preventing obesity may lie in its ability to act as a potent insulin sensitizer, thus lowering insulin resistance and consequently insulin levels. Since elevated insulin is the chief pro-obesity agent, it is important to keep insulin within the normal range. By activating certain enzymes and enhancing glucose transport into the cells, CLA acts to lower blood sugar levels and normalize insulin levels. 

CLA inhibits the growth of prostate cancer while linoleic acid promotes it 
Immuno-deficient mice inoculated with human prostate cancer cells were fed either a standard diet, a diet supplemented with 1% linoleic acid, or a diet supplemented with 1% CLA. Mice receiving linoleic acid showed significantly higher body weight and increased tumor load compared with the two other groups. CLA-supplemented mice, on the other hand, showed the lowest tumor load and a dramatic reduction in lung metastasis. 

CLA supplementation helps prevent the initiation, promotion and metastasis of breast cancer 
In a study performed at Roswell Park Cancer Institute in Buffalo, 50 day-old rats were treated with a potent carcinogen and then supplemented with 1% CLA for 4, 8 or 20 weeks. Only rats receiving CLA for the full 20 weeks showed tumor inhibition. In another study,it was found that, besides inhibiting tumor growth, CLA totally prevented the metastasis of breast cancer to the lungs and bone marrow. 

Immune-enhancing effects of CLA 
CLA has been found to stimulate the production of lymphocytes and of interleukin-2, and to increase the levels of certain immunoglobulins, while lowering the release of immunoglobulin E, associated with allergies. Improved immune function resulting from CLA supplementation can also be postulated on the basis of its ability to lower the production of immunosuppressive compounds such as leukotrienes and series II prostaglandins, and to improve insulin sensitivity (elevated insulin leads to immunosuppression)


----------



## Leigh (Aug 15, 2004)

strangely enough I just bought this product on recommendation of the fella at my supplement store - I was just going to post some questions relating to anyone using it and their particular results with!
This above post was the EXACT reference I read up online too! same website!!

I just started this a week so far, obviously too soon to tell...

Was hoping anyone using this product could relay results?

Leigh


----------

